# Who Disbanded???



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone Seems to be disbanding but Team Cm, Can some one clarify who is apart and who is still together???


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

TouchDroid was a fake, copying code from CM...


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> TouchDroid was a fake, copying code from CM...


BS they did plenty on their own.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

stop the gossip....
There are still great dev working on this project.
For anyone following progress, don't listen to droid news sites.


----------



## MrRochie (Aug 24, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> stop the gossip....
> There are still great dev working on this project.
> For anyone following progress, don't listen to droid news sites.


So who do we listen to??


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> stop the gossip....
> There are still great dev working on this project.
> For anyone following progress, don't listen to droid news sites.


Not Questioning greatness, just want to know who besides cm is still alive and kicking


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Not Questioning greatness, just want to know who besides cm is still alive and kicking


Although I can't speak from a position of authority (you'll need to talk to TecKnight) Team Kryptonite are still plugging along. We are not focused on building a CM style 'flashable ROM' - our goal is to shine a light into all the dark corners, gather information, develop ideas and put it all out there for everyone to see. We'll be doing this long after CM have build their ROM and everyone is basking in the glow of Android on their TouchPad


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

calris said:


> Although I can't speak from a position of authority (you'll need to talk to TecKnight) Team Kryptonite are still plugging along. We are not focused on building a CM style 'flashable ROM' - our goal is to shine a light into all the dark corners, gather information, develop ideas and put it all out there for everyone to see. We'll be doing this long after CM have build their ROM and everyone is basking in the glow of Android on their TouchPad


Kryptonite ,eh lets see what they push out!


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Kryptonite ,eh lets see what they push out!


What they push out? Why the death of Superman, of course!

_Meanwhile, at the Legion of Doom..._

In all seriousness, I hope TK can work with CM, I'm all for Android unity.


----------

